# Stuck in Hboot. Help



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

So I tried unrooting my phone and was having trouble finding the right USB drivers to use the root unroot tool. So I was looking in the play store and found an app to unroot the phone. Supposedly you run the app and it loads some stuff onto the phone, then it will boot to Hboot you select boot loader let it run it's images the click up to run update then when it finishes the phone will reboot. Well the phone keeps saying no images when booted into the boot loader and now I can't do anything. Tried factory reset option in Hboot, tried reboot in Hboot and nothing happens just brings me back to Hboot each time. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

How come you didnt use the all in one thunderbolt tool?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

I tried but it couldn't find phone wich I'm guessing was from the drivers not installing correctly. I looked for the proper drivers but no luck. I was just thinking though, can't I just pop the sd card out of the phone and load up a PIMG05 image on it, pop the sdcard back in the phone and let HBoot do it's thing? Does anyone have the file for me? Stock unrooted.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

http://androidforums.com/thunderbolt-all-things-root/418539-thunderbolt-root-unroot-thread.html

This is what I have always used and have ran in to no issues.

I tend to do rooting the old method and tend to stay away from the one click to root. Seen to many people have issues with those apps.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well that didnt work. It seems that the app i tried origionally worked to a degree because in Hboot up top it says s-on. Only problem is everytime i try to load up the PG05IMG.ZIP it runs through saying no image, no image, no image and then just goes back to bootloader screen where i can either reboot the phone back to Hboot, or select bootloader and it tries to load up its update again where it fails. another problem is im not familiar with adb or sdk so now im thinking i might be SOL. I thought loading up a PG05.ZIP and letting it run might fix it but i guess not.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Its failing I think because you have s on. You might need to root again.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

To the other more knowledgeable people out there. Can he flash a ruu with s on?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hellboy i think your right about the S-on. Its probably why it wont flash the ruu. I might try to reroot doing the thunderbolt root toolkit(not sure if it will work with the phone this far gone, lol) anyone have the tbolt drivers? Everytime i plug in my usb cord from the phone when it trys to install it gets to a point then fails.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

The drivers should be some where in that link I posted. I would try to root revolutionary way. How I did mine 5 bolts and if I can do it anyone can do it easily lol. I am not known as a smart man lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Better yet I would make an account on android forums if not already have one. Pm scotty85 as he knows all the stuff about rooting and he should be able to help you with your problem quickly. Before you really screw the phone up lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Tried using revolutionary to reroot and its stuck on waiting for device. I found the drivers installed them but the program just cant find the phone. Probably cause the phone wont boot past the damn HBoot.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I would pm scotty85 over on the other board. He is very good.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

An RUU will work with S-ON, to me this seems like a messed up SD card, try the RUU with another one if you have it avail.
If you don't have another SD there is still a way, PM me for info


----------



## zlebors (May 22, 2012)

I have the same problem, even worst.

So I have this Tbolt with LOCKED S-On keeps rebooting over and over.
I did put PG05IMG.zip and the update progress was ok,but it keep rebooting.

my question is: any posibility to get my Tbolt back normal completly stock?


----------



## scotty85 (Jul 16, 2011)

as long as you can get to hboot,you can run the newest ruu.

to my knowledge, actual .exe RUUs do not exist for 2.11.605.19,so youll have to flash PG05IMG in hboot. you can download from here: http://shipped-roms.....19_PG05IMG.zip

rename PG05IMG,boot,to hboot,allow update. if it fails at first with a security warning pull the battery,go back to hboot and flash a second time.

the files in the OP of the android forums thread did not work,as mentiond,because you were s-on. they are unsigned,and require the s-off hboot to flash.

if you do have an sd card issue,you may need to reformat,or replace the sd.

let us know what happens from trying to run the full,signed ruu for 2.11.605.19


----------



## scotty85 (Jul 16, 2011)

zlebors said:


> I have the same problem, even worst.
> 
> So I have this Tbolt with LOCKED S-On keeps rebooting over and over.
> I did put PG05IMG.zip and the update progress was ok,but it keep rebooting.
> ...


try the same directions as above. let us know if any partitions hang and will not completely flash.

if all partitions flash,with an "ok" and the rebooting persists,its time for a warranty replacement,upgrade,or new phone on craiglist.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Appreciate the help, but still no luck. Took a pic and this is what I get.









Sent from a Liquid Smooth SGS3


----------



## scotty85 (Jul 16, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Appreciate the help, but still no luck. Took a pic and this is what I get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is normal hboot behavior. whenever you boot to hboot on any htc device youll see similar green writing flash,if an sd card is present. the phone is simply looking for any of those files.

the fact that you are not asked to update indicates either a problem with the sd card,or an incorrect format,or a prollem with the filename. the phone must see exactly *PG05IMG.zip* if you are using windows to rename,typically it works to simply rename *PG05IMG *as window automatically adds and hides the extension. folks that type in the .zip typically end up with a file named *PG05IMG.zip.zip *a less likely,but possible scenario is not typing in the .zip ends up with a file named *PG05IMG *

so your choices are at this point:
1)try a new (make sure it is FAT32) sd card
2)reformat your current sd to FAT 32 using a card reader in the PC. format using the "full format" option
3)try renaming the file using and not using the file extension
4)some combination of 1,2,3








5)flash it from fastboot with a cmd window.

failing 1-4,do you have the sdk set up? if so you can use your folder if you like,open the cmd window and change to your adb/fastboot directory(usually tools or platform tools)

if you dont have the sdk,set up,download this: http://www.mediafire...hzf1u4bowjewhdq 
unzip and place the extracted folder on the root of your C drive. leave it named mini-adb.zip. transfer Thunderbolt_2.11.605.19_PG05IMG.zip into this folder.

install these drivers from revolutionary: http://downloads.unr...er3.0.0.007.exe (all you should have to do is run the ,exe file)

*disable or uninstall htc sync,pda net,easy tether,or ANY program capable of comunicating with the phone

*chARGE phone to 100%. use another phone or external charger if you have to.

-open cmd window(windows 7 click start bubble,type command or cmd in the search box)

-chagne to adb/fastboot directory:
*cd c:\mini-adb	*(if youre using that folder)

-boot to hboot,select fastboot with power button. plug it in

-enter
*fastboot devices *(if you get back a serial number,your connected and drivers are working. and youre in the correct directory)

-flash the file:

*fastboot erase cache*

*fastboot oem rebootRUU * (puts youin RUU mode-black screen with silver htc)

*fastboot flash zip Thunderbolt_2.11.605.19_PG05IMG.zip *

*note that the .zip has to be named exactly the same in the folder. it should send the file,check some things,and start flashing. youll see progress on the cmd window,and the green bar on the phone screen. if it fails with a hboot preupdate,please flush again immeidately error,simply enter the flash command again(*fastboot flash zip Thunderbolt_2.11.605.19_PG05IMG.zip*) it shpould repeat the process and finish this time. do not at any time unplug or interupt the phone while its flashing.

once the file is done flashing,
*fastboot reboot-bootloader *(verify s-on,1.05 **locked**)

*fastboot reboot *(to reboot the phone)

if at any time you need to exit ruu mode,use *fastboot reboot-bootloader*
if you get errors or have trouble,copy and paste the output from the cmd window. to copy in cmd,right click,click mark,highlight everything in white, hit enter. paste in between code or quote tags here 

holler if you have questions


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Scotty85. U are the man!!! I formatted the sd again (fat32) dropped the .zip and checked in properties to make sure the file only had one .zip. Loaded the phone into hboot and got wrong image
no image
wrong image. Then it started going through it process and updating and ultimatly booted right up. Worked like a charm and thank god it did because i really dont know ship about sdk or adb( need to learn it, a book for dummies perhaps lmao) Anyways I cant thank u enough bro!


----------



## scotty85 (Jul 16, 2011)

awsome! glad it worked out for you.


----------



## scotty85 (Jul 16, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Worked like a charm and thank god it did because i really dont know ship about sdk or adb( need to learn it, a book for dummies perhaps lmao)


well then you may want to play with the file i linked for you above. just download and extract it,as i described,then open the cmd window and change to it

make sure usb debugging is set on the phone and plug it in. some basic commands to get your feet wet

*adb devices *spits back your serial number,indicating the phone is seen

*adb shell *gives you a # and indicates you have root access

*adb reboot *reboots the phone

*adb reboot recovery *boots the phone to recovery

*adb reboot bootloader *boots the phone to fastboot

in fastboot:
*fastboot devices *reports serial number

*fastboot getvar all *reports quite a few things about your phone

*fastboot reboot bootloader *reboots the bootloader

*fastboot reboot *boots you back to the operating system


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Are these commands standard for all phones?

Sent from a Liquid Smooth SGS3


----------



## scotty85 (Jul 16, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Are these commands standard for all phones?
> 
> Sent from a Liquid Smooth SGS3


yup. any android phone should recognize those commands,with exception of some devices that do not have a true recovery partition


----------

